# Bikes für unter 3 Jährige



## Inbusschluessel (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe nach einiger Recherge keinen Thread gefunden, der das Thema "Biken für unter 3 Jährige" diskutiert. Sicher, es gibt vielleicht auch da nicht all zu viele Personen, die das betrifft, aber ich will da mal meine Erfahrungen zum Besten geben.
Ich habe 2 Jungs im Alter von 2 und 4 Jahren, die das biken lieben. Der Kleine macht dem Älteren alles nach und so musste früh, nach dem Laufrad, ein Fahrrad für den Kleinen her. Der Große fährt seit seinem 4ten Geburtstag täglich sein Naloo (umgerüstet auf drei Gang) und so musste ich nach ständigem Nachfragen des Kleinen, ob er nicht das alte Pucky (hat der Große mit 3 Jahren bekommen und ein Jahr gefahren) fahren könnte, irgendwie reagieren.
Das alte Pucky 12 Zoll des Bruders war Ihm aber einfach zu groß, aber welche Alternativen hat man bei gut 30cm Beinlänge? Die "guten" Kinderbikes fangen bei min. 14 eher 16 Zoll an. Nach einiger Recherche ist mir das Specialized Riprock 12 aufgefallen, welches von den Daten mal nach einem "Fahrrad" aussah, ich glaube 34 cm minimale Sattelhöhe zu bieten hatte, und ich dann auch aus Mangel an Alternativen, für 199Euro gekauft habe. Aus der Erfahrung mit dem Pucky mit meinem älteren Sohn war mir allerdings die Rücktritt Bremse ein Dorn im Auge. Es mag Verfächter dieser Art der Verzögerung geben und mein Großer musste damit ja auch ein knappes Jahr klarkommen, aber da mein Kleiner von Anfang an, wie mein Großer, auch im Stehen fahren wollte, führte der Rücktritt nur zum ständigen abruppten Abbremsen.
Also entschied ich mich zum Totalumbau des kleinen Riprock.
 Ich muss kurz anführen, dass ich mit der Qualität dieses Fahrrades alles andere als zufrieden war. Specialized war mir bis dato eher als Grundsolide und was Innovationen angeht, vorne mit dabei, bekannt. Immerhin Grundsolide ist das Riprock 12, leider auch mit 7,5kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber das war beim Kauf klar. Es gibt in der Klasse halt kaum was. Ebay 100 Euro Schrott mal abgesehen... Was neben den schlagenden Laufrädern und den dicken Lenkergriffen am negativsten auffiel war das besch... laufende Tretlager. Am Riprock 12 ist ein einteiliges, glaube BB30 Tretlager (BMX) verbaut. Das lief trotz enormen Lagerspiel extrem unrund und extrem schwer. Für einen Fahr Anfänger mit 2,5Jahren glaube ich nicht so toll.

Ich habe lange gesucht und nach einiger Zeit dann folgendes gemacht:
-Tretlager Eigenbau
- Kurbeln Eigenbau
-12Zoll Felge mit Freilauf bei Ebay  bestellt
-Adapter Platte für Vrakes hinten Eigenbau
-Vbrakes vorne und hinten von ProMaxx
-einstellbare Bremshebel(ebay)
-Griffe entfernt, da kein Lenker mit Durchmesser 19mm oder ähnliches zu bekommen war. Geschweige denn Griffe.( Bei Naloo, kubikes, und diversen anderen Standard afterbuy nicht zu bekommen). Mit 22.2mm am Lenker und knapp 30mm Durchmesser in der Hand viel zu groß um noch an die Bremshebel zu kommen.
- kleinere kenda Reifen mit 12 x 1,75 Fischmuster um näher zum Boden zu kommen ohne das Tretlager/Sattel Verhältnis zu verschlechtern.

Am Ende hat es eine Woche und ein paar Schuhe gekostet, bis das  Bremsen via Bremshebel erlernt war.
Seit dem klebt er weitestgehend am Sattel seines großen Bruders.


----------



## Mzungu (3. Juni 2021)

Öhm ja geil. Hatte ich für meine 2.5jährige auch überlegt. Hab dann ein BO12 von supurb genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh1n3 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir letztens auch ein Supurb BO12 für die Tochter eines Freundes angeschaut.
Ist ein super Rad und wird in 2 Jahren auch für meinen jüngsten Nachwuchs angeschafft.

Meine Große hat mit rund 2 1/4 Jahren mit einem Woom 2 angefangen.
Um mit ihren Füßen besser auf den Boden zu kommen, habe ich den ungepolsterten Sattel eines Puky LR M, sowie dessen gekürzte Sattelstange genommen. In der Mitte des Sattels waren es dann ca. 37cm von Oberkante bis Boden, wobei der Sattel dort auch eine Einkerbung hat (vorne und hinten etwas höher, geschätzt. 39cm).

Kniewinkel war dann suboptimal, sie konnte dann glücklicherweise fahren, würde ich so aber nicht noch mal machen.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens auch ein Supurb BO12 für die Tochter eines Freundes angeschaut.
> Ist ein super Rad und wird in 2 Jahren auch für meinen jüngsten Nachwuchs angeschafft.
> 
> 
> Kniewinkel war dann suboptimal, sie konnte dann glücklicherweise fahren, würde ich so aber nicht noch mal machen.


Zum Bo12 Kauf eins sobald es dir über den Weg läuft! Wird immer schwieriger suburbs aufzutreiben!

Zum Kniewinkel, der ist immer Mist solange die Kinder auf dem Sattel den Boden erreichen können, einfach lernen vor den Sattel abzusteigen und schon passt auch der Kniewinkel!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juni 2021)

Spannend. Genau mein Thema.

Aus den Kleinanzeigen habe ich für 40Eur auch ein Specialized HotRock 12 gekauft. Der Zustand war okay, aber halt gebraucht. Den Lack hab ich entfernt und das Bike ist jetzt Alu Raw (was für eine Drecksarbeit!!!!!).

Steuersatz und Tretlager hab ich so gelassen, es läuft hörbar, aber dreht sich leicht. Den Kettenschutz hab ich entfernt und werde einen Chainglider (aufgeschnittenen Plastikschlauch) verwenden. Der Rücktritt nervt mich auch. Hab die Nabe schon zerlegt und die Bremsplatten entfernt. Es dreht jetzt schonmal frei, aber es ist noch eine Art Feder im Antrieb, welche sich beim rückwärtsdrehen in der Nabe verspannt, beim vorwärtstreten löst sich das wieder. Da muss ich nochmal ran und die Feder entfernen.

Als Bremsen sind zwei Ztto BMX-Bremsen im Zulauf, das Bike braucht extrem langschenklige Bremsen, hinten sollte das gerade so passen!





Generell bin ich von der Qualität - für den Preis - doch zufrieden, man kann wenigstens die Lager und Anbauteile entfernen und austauschen. Enttäuscht war ich über den Kettenschutz - das Ding wurde einfach zwischen die rechte Tretlagerschale und Rahmen gepresst - kann man im Schadensfall garnicht austauschen ohne das Tretlager zu demontieren.

Dein Umbau gefällt mir gut. Hab auch schon überlegt eine Hülse mit BSA Gewinde einzusetzen, aber bisher hat der Kurbelkram gut gepasst (und ist gewichtstechnisch auch in Ordnung). Meine Frau und ich haben entschieden nicht allzuviel Geld in das Bike zu investieren, deswegen wurden nur die wichtigsten Teile verwendet. Aktuell belaufen sich die Zusatzkosten auf ca 70Eur.

Die Preise für ein Woom finde ich persönlich völlig überzogen, gebraucht wie neu. Da kommen mir solche Individualprojekte ganz Recht.


----------



## Sh1n3 (3. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zum Bo12 Kauf eins sobald es dir über den Weg läuft! Wird immer schwieriger suburbs aufzutreiben!
> 
> Zum Kniewinkel, der ist immer Mist solange die Kinder auf dem Sattel den Boden erreichen können, einfach lernen vor den Sattel abzusteigen und schon passt auch der Kniewinkel!



Das dachte ich mir letztes Jahr im Frühling auch!
Diesen Frühling gab es wirklich viele, von 200-300€ alles dabei, zT schon mit kürzerer Kurbel,  kürzerem/leichteren Innenlager oder mit Magura.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juni 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir letztes Jahr im Frühling auch!
> Diesen Frühling gab es wirklich viele, von 200-300€ alles dabei, zT schon mit kürzerer Kurbel,  kürzerem/leichteren Innenlager oder mit Magura.


Hab nur 20" aus interesse beobachtet, unser 20" ist noch in Betrieb... da war es sehr dünn, bis auf letztes Frühjahr wo ein Bonner laden Rahmensets angeboten hatte.


----------



## Inbusschluessel (3. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Spannend. Genau mein Thema.
> 
> Aus den Kleinanzeigen habe ich für 40Eur auch ein Specialized HotRock 12 gekauft. Der Zustand war okay, aber halt gebraucht. Den Lack hab ich entfernt und das Bike ist jetzt Alu Raw (was für eine Drecksarbeit!!!!!).
> 
> ...


Schön zu lesen, dass du auch so tickst wie ich. Für 40 Euro wäre ich mit der Qualität auch zu Frieden gewesen . Hätte ich auch so machen sollen. 
Glaube gerne, dass das entlacken eine Drecksarbeit ist. Dafür kannst du bei der Neulakierung alle Farbwünsche umsetzen. 
Du gehst mit den Bremsen ja einen etwas anderen Weg als ich. Würde mich interessieren, ob dein/e Kleine/r damit gut Bremsleistung aufbauen kann.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich lasse das Bike Alu Raw, werde es noch ein wenig polieren, aber das gefällt mir gut. Sieht ein wenig wie EarlyRider aus.

Auf die Bremsen bin ich auch gespannt, die originale hat aber schon sehr gut funktioniert, jetzt kommen aber bessere Hebel und jagwire Hüllen um den Druckpunkt fest zu halten. Dann sollte auch weniger Hebelweg die Zwerge zum stehen grünen bringen. 

Die Pedale sind 1/2 Zoll, da ist die Auswahl gering.


----------



## Inbusschluessel (3. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich lasse das Bike Alu Raw, werde es noch ein wenig polieren, aber das gefällt mir gut. Sieht ein wenig wie EarlyRider aus.
> 
> Auf die Bremsen bin ich auch gespannt, die originale hat aber schon sehr gut funktioniert, jetzt kommen aber bessere Hebel und jagwire Hüllen um den Druckpunkt fest zu halten. Dann sollte auch weniger Hebelweg die Zwerge zum stehen grünen bringen.
> 
> ...


Hat das Hot Rock eine Alu Gabel? Das Rip Rock von meinem Sohn hat eine Stahl Gabel. Die könnte man nicht blank lassen. Da das Rip Rock, soweit ich weiß, der Nachfolger vom Hot Rock ist ist es schon etwas ärgerlich, dass Specialized an der Stelle eingespart hat.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juni 2021)

Ja, ist noch Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juni 2021)

Ich habe fertig. 

Fahrfertig mit Luft 6,9kg.

Rücktritt ist ausgebaut, zwei einzelne Bremsen installiert. Ztto Langschenkelbremse mit bis zu 90mm hat gepasst. 

Einzigst die hintere Leitungsführung gefällt mir gar nicht, die Kabelbinder müssen weg und eine andere Lösung gefunden werden. Eventuell zwei kleine Bohrungen und Gewinde um dort Leitungsschellen anzubringen, alternativ kleben?


----------



## joglo (8. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.
> 
> Fahrfertig mit Luft 6,9kg.
> 
> ...


ist gut geworden, und super, dass Du den besch..... Rücktritt eliminiert hast.

einzig die Bremshebel werden wohl nix für 3jährige oder kleiner sein, die FR5 sind gut, aber sehr weit vom Lenker weg und so erst für größere Kinder geeignet.
Gibt hier einem Thread für passende Hebel:





						Bremshebel für Kinder
					

Hallo zusammen,  am Tretroller meiner Tochter (12" Räder) sind V-Brakes verbaut dir mir kjeden Nerv rauben. Ich würde die gerne ersetzen. Hauptsächlich will ich ordentliche Bremsgriffe anbauen. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Bremsgriffe für Kinder?  (Alter: 6)  Aktuell verbaut: Tektro V-Brakes mit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Tektro JL350 sind empfehlenswert.

Ist die Sattelstütze schon so weit ausgezogen im Betrieb? Dann passt bald auch ein kleines Bike mit 16"Rädern (Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel)


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juni 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> einzig die Bremshebel werden wohl nix für 3jährige oder kleiner sein, die FR5 sind gut, aber sehr weit vom Lenker weg und so erst für größere Kinder geeignet



Die FR5 hab ich mit der Madenschraube weiter an den Lenker gebracht, ein JL350 war vorher montiert, qualitativ nicht sehr gut ggü den Avid.

Sattelstütze hat noch jede Menge Weg. Wir haben bis 16 Zoll Räder noch gut ein Jahr Luft, deswegen haben wir beschlossen ein günstiges 12zoll Bike zum lernen zu kaufen.

Rücktritt ausbauen war auch großer Pfusch. Die Feder und Backen entfernen reicht nicht, man muss dann den Zwischenraum linkes Lager bis Antriebsschnecke auffüllen, aber nur so weit das sich das Ritzel noch im "Freilauf" drehen kann. Im Freilaufmodus lockert sich das Ritzel nämlich im Schneckentrieb und gibt so das Rad frei. Mit Feder wandert das Schneckengehäuse so weit, das das Kind erstmal 4-5 Umdrehungen ins Leere tritt. Jetzt hab ich es so weit aufgefüllt das es nur ca 1/10 Umdrehung Leerlauf hat.


----------



## Inbusschluessel (8. Juni 2021)

Hi, 
Sieht sau stark aus das Hotrock. Kompliment.
Zum Thema Hinterrad mit Freilauf guck mal hier. Kostet 10 Euro und vielleicht mal anschreiben, wann es wieder lieferbar sein könnte.









						Hinterrad 12 Zoll kaufen bei HBS
					

Hinterrad 12 Zoll online kaufen? Das größte Hinterrad 12 Zoll S




					hollandbikeshop.com
				




Zum Thema Kabelbefestigung habe ich die hier schon mal benutzt. Haben bei mir gut gehalten. 



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07FLFF58F?pf_rd_r=427CV1S73PSKJBQDYRX3&pf_rd_p=4471db3b-4c39-4fed-9be4-32be67d89729&pd_rd_r=2ebab408-c16a-4edc-96fe-2c1a503bdbf2&pd_rd_w=3bNEG&pd_rd_wg=4pJ0W
		


LG und viel Spaß dem Nachwuchs mit dem Schmuckstück.


----------



## tjm_ (8. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.
> 
> Fahrfertig mit Luft 6,9kg.
> 
> ...


Verleg den Zug doch einfach in das Oberrohr. Zwei Löcher werden den Rahmen schon nicht kritisch schwächen.

t.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juni 2021)

Hab mich für innenverlegte Leitung entschieden, noch nie gemacht, aber viel Theorie darüber gelesen. Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inbusschluessel (8. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1288695
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288696
> 
> Hab mich für Innenverkehr entschieden, noch nie gemacht, aber viel Theorie darüber gelesen. Passt.


Hast du ja echt schnell umgesetzt 🙂. Sieht etwas besser aus, als mit den Kabelbindern 😜. Top.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juni 2021)

Inbusschluessel schrieb:


> Hast du ja echt schnell umgesetzt 🙂. Sieht etwas besser aus, als mit den Kabelbindern 😜. Top.


Gelernter Industriemechaniker und -Meister. Irgendwas muss ich ja können.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. Juni 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung. Rad kommt gut an, Umdrehung für Umdrehung wird es besser. Allerdings reicht die verkürzte Hebelweite der FR5 wirklich nicht aus. Es ist jetzt ein Paar JL352 (22.2mm Lenker) auf dem Weg, die Dinger sind aktuell kaum zu bekommen - werden die nicht mehr gebaut, oder das wegen Covid? Musste sie bei Frogbikes in UK bestellen.


----------



## Inbusschluessel (12. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung. Rad kommt gut an, Umdrehung für Umdrehung wird es besser. Allerdings reicht die verkürzte Hebelweite der FR5 wirklich nicht aus. Es ist jetzt ein Paar JL352 (22.2mm Lenker) auf dem Weg, die Dinger sind aktuell kaum zu bekommen - werden die nicht mehr gebaut, oder das wegen Covid? Musste sie bei Frogbikes in UK bestellen.


Toll, dass dein Bike für Freude sorgt. Wie alt ist denn eigentlich der Nachwuchs? 
Ja, die Teileversorgung im Fahrrad Bereich ist in allen Bereichen schwierig gerade. Corona sei dank. 
Ich habe folgende Bremshebel verbaut. 






						Set Hebelarm Bremse Kind Aluminium Freiträger Fahrrad : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Set Hebelarm Bremse Kind Aluminium Freiträger Fahrrad : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Funktioniert in Kombination mit den Vbrakes und kleinem Abstand zur Felge hervorragend. Durchziehen bis zum Lenker funktioniert nicht und die Griffweite ist für meinen damals 2,5, jetzt knapp 3 Jährigen völlig OK. Die Griffe habe ich weggelassen, um mit Originallenker einen möglichst kleinen Griffdurchmesser zu erreichen und mehr Bremsgriffweg zu haben. Ist nicht Optimal, aber einen Lenker mit 19mm Durchmesser habe ich nicht bekommen. 

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen war das Bike mittlerweile gut in Gebrauch, inklusive Reifen mit Kreide anmalen 😅.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Juni 2021)

Irgendwas scheint an deiner Einstellung der Bremsgriffe aber augenscheinlich nicht zu passen, so hoch wie der Lenker im Vergleich zum Sattel ist müssten die Bremsgriffe doch sicher flacher, außer dein Junge fährt stehend?


----------



## Inbusschluessel (12. Juni 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheint an deiner Einstellung der Bremsgriffe aber augenscheinlich nicht zu passen, so hoch wie der Lenker im Vergleich zum Sattel ist müssten die Bremsgriffe doch sicher flacher, außer dein Junge fährt stehend?


Gutes Auge 🧐😃. Er wollte den Sattel gestern wieder ganz unten haben weil er unsere Rampen vorm Haus gefahren ist. Da fährt er quasi durchgehend stehend.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Juni 2021)

Inbusschluessel schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn eigentlich der Nachwuchs?


3.5 Jahre ist die Fahrerin. Am Puky Laufrad hat sie auch einen Bremshebel, der ist komplett aus Kunststoff und für kleine Hände gemacht. Der Griff greift auf den letzten 10-15mm vor dem Lenker und bremst fantastisch. Sie kommt dort mit den kurzen Fingern sehr gut heran (Abstand Lenker-Hebel ca 30mm) der FR5 hat aktuell knapp 45mm, die Fingerkuppen tippen dran.

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen ein anderes Mädchen, vermutlich 2.5y auf einem Kinderfahrrad fahren sehen. Sie hatte normale Bremsgriffe am Rad, und war mindestens eine komplette Fingerlänge davon entfernt. Keine Ahnung wie das Kind überhaupt bremst, entweder Rücktritt oder eben Füße runter? Das Bike war ein Chinakracher. Erstaunlich dass es die Eltern vermutlich nicht interessiert ob die Hände an die Griffe kommen.

Verwendest du gar keinen Kettenschutz, @Inbusschluessel ? Werde noch einen Chainrunner bestellen, vllt bleibt ja erst davon übrig...


----------



## Inbusschluessel (12. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> 3.5 Jahre ist die Fahrerin. Am Puky Laufrad hat sie auch einen Bremshebel, der ist komplett aus Kunststoff und für kleine Hände gemacht. Der Griff greift auf den letzten 10-15mm vor dem Lenker und bremst fantastisch. Sie kommt dort mit den kurzen Fingern sehr gut heran (Abstand Lenker-Hebel ca 30mm) der FR5 hat aktuell knapp 45mm, die Fingerkuppen tippen dran.
> 
> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen ein anderes Mädchen, vermutlich 2.5y auf einem Kinderfahrrad fahren sehen. Sie hatte normale Bremsgriffe am Rad, und war mindestens eine komplette Fingerlänge davon entfernt. Keine Ahnung wie das Kind überhaupt bremst, entweder Rücktritt oder eben Füße runter? Das Bike war ein Chinakracher. Erstaunlich dass es die Eltern vermutlich nicht interessiert ob die Hände an die Griffe kommen.
> 
> Verwendest du gar keinen Kettenschutz, @Inbusschluessel ? Werde noch einen Chainrunner bestellen, vllt bleibt ja erst davon übrig...


Ich bin bis jetzt vor der Chainrunner Lösung zurück geschreckt. Der Chainrunner ist im Prinzip nix anderes als ein Schutzschlauch für Kabel, wie wir ihn auch bei uns in der Firma haben. Gibt es in verschiedenen Durchmessern. Habe verschiedenste Durchmesser probiert und immer hat es irgendwo gerieben. Entweder am Boden vom hinteren Ritzel (aktuell 16 Zähne) oder an der von mir gebauten Adapterplatte für die Vrakes. Die Kette läuft recht dicht drunter her. 
Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung deiner Erfahrung mit dem Chainrunner bei dem Bike freuen. 
Zum Thema Chinakracher. Eltern fördern nun mal unterschiedliche Dinge bei ihren Sprösslingen. Meistens Dinge, die Ihnen selber auch nahe sind, oder wofür Sie sich interessieren, denn da kennen Sie sich aus. Und Radfahren ist für viele nicht das wichtigste oder interessanteste...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Juni 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht es keinen Kettenschutz, immer schauen das die Kette aussen sauber ist, der Schmierstoff gehört eh in und nicht auf die Kette.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Juni 2021)

Die neuen Hebel sind da.
Wichtig ist das ihr die richtigen bestellt, es gibt 19mm (jl350) und 22mm (jl352). Hab letztere und sie passen (GsD). 

Anbei ein Bild: Vergleich FR5 in maximaler Stellung zum Lenker, und den JL352 ohne Justage.






Den JL352 kann man noch deutlich näher montieren, das werde ich tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Jetzt stehe ich auch vor dem Problem, unsere mittlere 2 und 4 Monate möchte Fahrrad fahren, ist letztes Jahr schon ohne Füße auf dem Boden Laufrad gefahren. 
Das Kubike 14“ mit 40cm Sattelhöhe ist zu groß. dan kommt sie nimmer auf den Boden mit den Füßen, bräuchte 33/34cm.
Welches Fahrrad ist kleiner als das 14“ Kubike?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Januar 2022)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mechernich finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Mit Umbau der Sattelstützte auf Kloben, müsste eure Wunschhöhe drin sein.


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

Danke, den habe ich schon angeschrieben, mit der Sattelstütze ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt stehe ich auch vor dem Problem, unsere mittlere 2 und 4 Monate möchte Fahrrad fahren, ist letztes Jahr schon ohne Füße auf dem Boden Laufrad gefahren.
> Das Kubike 14“ mit 40cm Sattelhöhe ist zu groß. dan kommt sie nimmer auf den Boden mit den Füßen, bräuchte 33/34cm.
> Welches Fahrrad ist kleiner als das 14“ Kubike?


Innenbeinlänge 32cm
Größe ungefähr 89cm


----------



## rote_Bohne (30. Januar 2022)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt stehe ich auch vor dem Problem, unsere mittlere 2 und 4 Monate möchte Fahrrad fahren, ist letztes Jahr schon ohne Füße auf dem Boden Laufrad gefahren.
> Das Kubike 14“ mit 40cm Sattelhöhe ist zu groß. dan kommt sie nimmer auf den Boden mit den Füßen, bräuchte 33/34cm.
> Welches Fahrrad ist kleiner als das 14“ Kubike?


Das Cnoc 14" small von Islabikes müsste kleiner sein, die geben 34cm Innenbeinlänge an. Unsere durchschnittlich große Jüngste hat da im Alter deiner Tochter drauf fahren gelernt.


----------



## Freeriderin (30. Januar 2022)

rote_Bohne schrieb:


> Das Cnoc 14" small von Islabikes müsste kleiner sein, die geben 34cm Innenbeinlänge an. Unsere durchschnittlich große Jüngste hat da im Alter deiner Tochter drauf fahren gelernt.


Das Kubike ist auch mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 34cm angegeben. Ist ihr aber zu groß


----------



## Agent00 (10. Februar 2022)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1288695
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288696
> 
> Hab mich für innenverlegte Leitung entschieden, noch nie gemacht, aber viel Theorie darüber gelesen. Passt.


Geile Idee mit der hinteren U-Bremse!


----------

